# Firefox tabellen problem



## chinni (11. April 2005)

hallo

ich habe eben ein webset erstellt:
http://www.chinni.de/websets/05anime/index.htm

so nun im ie sieht alles perfekt aus, so wie es auch aussieht in meinem webeditor.

wenn man das nun im firefox betrachtet ist der text links und rechts zuweit oben :-((

wie kann ich das bloss so ändern damit es im firefox gleichaussieht wie im ie 

bin sehr dankbar um hilfe, finde den fehler einfach nicht raus, grummel.

lg chinni


----------



## redlama (11. April 2005)

Hi!

Also da habe ich gleich ein paar Dinge, die nicht ok sind!
1.: Beim erstellen von Websites sollte beim Layout grundsätzlich auf Tabellen verzichtet werden! Also wenn Du das ganze ordentlich machen willst, dann solltest Du Div's nutzen.
2.: Wenn Du unbedingt Tabellen nutzen willst, dann mach doch aus dem Kopfbereich (die Grafiken) eine Tabelle und den Teil, wo das Menü etc. drin steckt, eine zweite Tabelle. Dann sollte es auch überall gleich aussehen.
3.: Die rechte Maustaste zu verbieten ist Blödsinn! Das klingt vielleicht ein wenig hart, ist aber so. Ich habe mit "Ansicht" -> "Quelltext" trotzdem den Quelltext gesehen und auch die Grafiken kann ich bei mir speichern bzw. habe sie eh im "Temporary Internet Files" Verzeichins liegen. Außerdem funktioniert das im Firefox nicht, bringt als nur bei IE User was!
4.: Achte bitte auf Deine Groß-/Kleinschreibung (siehe Netiquette)

redlama


----------



## c2uk (11. April 2005)

5. Benutze validen Code: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.chinni.de/websets/05anime/index.htm

Schöne Grafiken zu erstellen ist eine Sache, valide und gut coden ist eine andere.


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. April 2005)

> so wie es auch aussieht in meinem webeditor


Was zum Geier ist ein Webeditor? Soviel ich weiss, kann man das Web nicht editieren. Meinst du vielleicht einen HTML-Editor? Oder einen WYSIWYG-Editor? Falls letzteres: Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass du Frontpage benutzt. Dann wäre nämlich sowieso alles klar...


----------



## c2uk (11. April 2005)

Also SilentWarrior, ein Blick in den Quellcode verrät Dir, dass er den Namo WebEditor v5.0 verwendet, womit auch geklärt ist warum er sagt "in meinem webeditor".


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. April 2005)

Achso! Na da siehst du mal, wie unaufmerksam ich bin. ^^ Nein, mein Fehler. Natürlich. Obwohl "meinem webeditor" schon ein wenig verwirrend ist - er/sie wird das Programm wohl nicht selbst gemacht haben. Desweiteren bezweifle ich, wenn ich mir den Quellcode so ansehe, dass das Programm qualitativ besser ist als Frontpage.


----------



## Maik (11. April 2005)

Du solltest zu den CSS-Eigenschaften *padding* und/oder *margin* greifen, um einen vertikalen Abstand zwischen den Elementen zu erzeugen, und die vielen Textabsätze mit dem erzwungenem Leerzeichen entfernen. Dann funktioniert's auch im FireFox, Mozilla & NN  ;-]



> Aus deinem Quelltext in Sachen Menü-Positionierung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

